# Duda con cajas jahro



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Buenas. Vengo con la siguiente inquietud. Hace un tiempo me compre unas cajas usadas con bafles jahro de 15" y tweeters de titanio. La cosa es que aparentemente los tweeters no andan. Probe mandarle la señal salteando el crossover pero tampoco nada. La cosa es: alguien tiene alguna idea acerca de por que puede ser que no anden? osea. para mi estan quemados, pero los desarme y las bobinas parecen intactas.

Otra duda. Que me conviene ponerle; otros tweeters o una bocina?

Y una última duda: Las pague las dos $700 (argentina). Es caro?

Perdon por la calidad de las fotos.

Desde ya gracias. 

Saludos.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 27, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Buenas. Vengo con la siguiente inquietud. Hace un tiempo me compre unas cajas usadas con bafles jahro de 15" y tweeters de titanio. La cosa es que aparentemente los tweeters no andan. Probe mandarle la señal salteando el crossover pero tampoco nada. La cosa es: alguien tiene alguna idea acerca de por que puede ser que no anden? osea. para mi estan quemados, pero los desarme y las bobinas parecen intactas.
> 
> Otra duda. Que me conviene ponerle; otros tweeters o una bocina?
> 
> ...


 

Hola Cyborg16, mira lo mas sencillo si tienes un multimetro puedes medir la continuidad de la bobina, porque puede que no este quemada pero si, que se halla cortado el bobinado en alguna parte.

De todas formas si le has enviado señal directa a los tweeter y no funcionan... Puede que se halla cortado la bobinita.

Ademas por lo que pagaste, esta bien, esos woofer estan en el mercado a unos $170 (argentinos) mas o menos, los tweeters salen unos $60-70, y a eso agragale el costo de la caja. A mi criterio, estan en precio.

ahora lo que no se, es que frecuencia de corte tendra tu divisor, porque si es muy baja, el tweeter no las reproduce, y ademas sobre-excigis la bobinita y puede que esto asociado a tu amplificador (nivel de potencia) hallan generado que se rompan los tweeters.

En lo personal me quedo con los driver de titanio, ya que reproducen una buena gama de medios agudos y agudos, y la calidad de sonido es superior a los tweeters. Pero todo depende de lo que quieras gastar ya que cada drivers oscila en los $200 c/u, y eso suma.... ademas tenes que comprar el difusor (cornetita) que te puede salir unos $20-50 dependiendo del modelo. Pero veo que tus cajas tienen incorporardo ese difusor, habria que ver si al conectarle los tweeter no hallan dañado la salida, ya que quizas asi pudieras conectar los driver sin problemas.

espero poder haberte ayudado en algo, Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 27, 2010)

Gracias por la respuesta. A las cajas le cortaron el plastico para poner los tweeters:enfadado: asi que tendria que comprar la corneta. Pero bueno. Voy a ver que se puede hacer.


----------



## Diego_eliasv (Ene 28, 2010)

Si, la verdad que es un verdadero "daño" lo que han hecho con esas cajas. Es una pena que les hayan cortado el plastico  .Tendrias que ver quizas ( sino que me corriga alguien mas experto, hablo desde mi instinto) la posibilidad de reconstruir esa zona con la garganta de algun divusor economico, digo, compras alguno de los mas baratos, he intentas utilizar la parte de la rosca, para reparar lo que le sacaron, asi intentas dejar la caja lo mas original posible. me explico? Luego ahi si, le pudieras colocar algun driver que mas te guste. Espero que puedas solucionar ese problemita desde lo mas confiable y "economico". Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2010)

Y...habría que ver exactamente cuanto "daño" le han hecho, pero deberías sacar el tweeter y postear una foto de ese área y del área de la "corneta" solamente.
A juzgar por como está sujeto el tweeter, no pareciera muy grande el corte, pero en verdad...no se puede ver bien.
La pregunta clave es: para que los vas a usar????


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Ok, por ahi hoy le saco otra foto y la subo. La cosa es que tengo una banda y siempre es bueno tener algo de sonido propio porque los lugares en los que toco muchas veces no poseen cosas muy buenas o hay que pagarlas. Son más que nada para tirar la voz o para retorno de las violas o cosas por el estilo. El agujero que les hicieron es un poco mas chico que el frente del tweeter. Como para que pase el imán.


----------

